# Code for CPR done twice?



## srich64 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi,
This is a critical care case......CPR and Cardioversion were done twice.
Do you bill twice for each? Critical care was done in the ER, because there was no room in ICU. 

Don't know much else - I am asking for a co-worker who isn't a AAPC member.
I've not worked much with critical care, so I thought I'd ask those that have.
Thanks,
Sandra


----------



## drdadhichsunil (Oct 26, 2008)

*cpr and cardioversion*

no we bill for one time only.
dr sunil dadhich 
      cpc india


----------



## srich64 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the response.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 28, 2008)

*What does the chart say?*

Was CPR  and cardioversian truly performed twice?  

Let's say you have a patient who presents in cardiac arrest, and CPR is performed. Cardioversion performed and patient is revived and being cared for (critical care) in the ER (or on the unit for that matter). An hour later the patient codes again and CPR/cardioversion is performed again. 

I would code 92950 and 92960 twice (with a -76 modifier on the second instance). I would also append mod -25 to the critical care code(s) 99291 -and 99292 if the time spent warranted that code. (NOTE the time spent performing CPR/cardioversion cannot be included in the critical care time.)

*BUT* if CPR was performed and "stopped" for cardioversion, then CPR resumed and again "stopped" for another cardioversion, I would consider this as one instance. 

Like I said, I'd have to read the notes to be sure what really happened. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC


----------



## dmaec (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with Tessa's comments. It could go either way, without seeing the notes I don't think anybody on this forum could answer the question and be certain.

Maybe you could get a little more info (based on Tessa's comments).. or post the documentation - that would at least allow us to answer a bit more confidently, and correct.


----------

